# Need help getting some photo's



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Bill Woods in Aberdeen is researching the Bountiful FR317 ( later Honeydew PD302 ) built in the early 1960's so he can build a model of her. If anyone has any photo's can you let me know please.

Wully Farquhar's photo









David Linkie's photo of her as Honeydew PD302

Thanks in advance

Davie Tait


----------

